# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Fenix Key تحديثات :  Fenix Key SLAP 4.1 beta direct SL3 Unlock Clusters

## mohamed73

*SLAP 4.1 beta released.* 
- Fixed small bugs
- GPU temperature increased to 120 degrees Celsius  *Fenix Team has just released the best SL3 solution on the market.* 
- Split calculation for up to 10 computers.
- 16 GPU's supported.
- SLAP stops calculation and move to the next position in queue when  other computer has finished calculation - you do not need to configure  anything, computers do not need to be in same network - Internet  connection required.
- SLAP sends mail to you and your clients when NCK is ready to use.
- SLAP is more stable and faster now.
- User friendly interface.  *IMPORTANT INFO:*  *1.* SLAP 4.1 requires OclHashCatLite. You can download it from: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Run SLAP 4.1 and go to Settings tab, click on text box next to  "OclHashCat exe.path" and select oclhashcat-lite.exe location (32 or 64  bits). ATI cards are supported. Full user manual will be available  within several days.  *2.* You must update Fenix Card in order to use new version. 
SLAP 4.1 download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Continued Public discussion thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR,
Lavarow

----------

